# Red Cat Pet Beds Package Arrived!



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! Odie's new bed arrived and she LOVES IT! It got here a couple of hours ago and she hasn't left it yet. Here are some pics of her new favourite place to sleep.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Krystal that bed is beautiful!! Odie looks like she is in heaven!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful bed...looks so comfy...don't blame Odie for staying in it !


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beautiful plush bed! Odie is one lucky lady


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Odie u look simply smashing and lovely in that bed!


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

the bed is fab. Where did u get it

-Edel

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Odie is one lucky girl!! That bed is gorgeous and looks so comfy!! And that blanket looks very soft too!! Love all the pics!! Odie is such a pretty girl!!


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Fantastic and snugly looking new bed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the new bed. She just sinks right into it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Odie !!! i'm so happy to hear you love your new bed. it looks so comfy


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Odie you look so snuggly in your new bed! It looks like it was made to fit her perfectly, love it!! Pics of Odie always make me smile. Xox

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Krystal, Odie is fabulous in her new bed! That bed is totally wonderful. I would never get out if I were her.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It's perfectly Odie-sized and she definitely approves. 

For anyone interested, I bought it on etsy here: Red Cat Pet Beds. It's the 18" super plush.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats Odie you look great in your new bed.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! What do the cats think?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Love it! What do the cats think?


They haven't even been in it yet! Loki was in the box it came it though. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Huly said:


> Love it! What do the cats think?


This made me think of..."what does the fox say?" lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, I love it! Odie looks so comfy in there!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww cutest pictures hihi, he is so sweet <3


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Love that bed, it looks so beautiful and comfy. And Odessa looks gorgeous as usual.
Krystal do you think 2 would fit comfy in that bed or would it be too small?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish i could find lovely things like that in UK


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

teetee said:


> this made me think of..."what does the fox say?" lol


lol lol lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just had a look on the website .WOOOP WOOOP they do UK as well


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

michele said:


> Just had a look on the website .WOOOP WOOOP they do UK as well


Oh awesome! Are you going to get one?!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

miuccias said:


> Love that bed, it looks so beautiful and comfy. And Odessa looks gorgeous as usual.
> Krystal do you think 2 would fit comfy in that bed or would it be too small?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your two might! If you go to the Red Cat Pet Beds Facebook page, there are tons of photos of pets in them that might give you a better idea. I just measured the inside for you and the diameter is a bit over 8". I know that they make custom sizes up to 30", but I think the smaller ones are definitely more comfy.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh awesome! Are you going to get one?!


Yes i think Lily could do with a new one for winter


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

michele said:


> Yes i think Lily could do with a new one for winter


Haha I think so too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you see pic of Odie on the F/B page of red cat pet beds.He's a star now


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

michele said:


> Did you see pic of Odie on the F/B page of red cat pet beds.He's a star now


Yes I did! So cool. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks like she loves it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Was just able to sneak up and snap this pic. Shows how perfect the size is for her to curl up in.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Was just able to sneak up and snap this pic. Shows how perfect the size is for her to curl up in.


Aww so adorable!! Odie must love her new bed!! It looks like the perfect size for her!! She looks so comfy and cozy in there!!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh that bed is precious! Odie has such beautiful colouring!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

loupey said:


> Oh that bed is precious! Odie has such beautiful colouring!


Thank you! Her colouring reeled me in when I first saw puppy pics of her. We were originally thinking about adopting a Doberman but I was too scared my allergies would act up so we ended up with a chi with Doberman colours! Haha. Best choice we ever made. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lonelydog (Jun 16, 2014)

I like this one very much








it´s from hundexklusiv.de but are there smaller ones for our puppies?


----------

